# Blacked out roofs, Anyone done this?



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm planning on plasti dipping my roof in the summer along with some other things. On YouTube there's some videos of a white cruze with the blacked out roof. Looks really good. I'll get you the link once I find it


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Chefmaster87 did it:

View Profile: Chefmaster87 - Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Kermit


----------



## chevyfan (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice! I think the gloss on the victory red would look sharp. Now i am deciding if i want to do 3M Carbon Fiber or gloss black. Hmmm


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

chevyfan said:


> I own a sign company and am wanting to gloss black my roof in wrap vinyl. I am thinking it would look really nice on my victory red cruze but wanted to see if anyone had actual photos of something similar?
> 
> Thanks!


I have painted roof Black on my white Cruze, you cant go wrong with that look!


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Coletrain, your car is beautiful. I really enjoy that white with black.

I dont suppose anybody has a photo of a Hot Red cruze with gloss or flat black roof?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

BRB blacking out my roof..

Oh wait  BRB whiting out my roof.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

i did it and it looks great.. go to mrcruze87 on youtube i have a video on vinyl


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> i did it and it looks great.. go to mrcruze87 on youtube i have a video on vinyl


**EDIT: Took a look at your car in your albums, I like the black on the rear bumper. I have an idea though that I saw on a random Cruze somewhere. Every think about trying something like this?


----------



## bowtie81 (Sep 2, 2011)

I also got my white cruze roof vinyl wrapped matt black, I chose matt black because gloss vinyl get scratched so easily. I also did the lower part of the back bumper, the "diffusor", it all looks great. The cruze have a nice roof design, because the upper parts of the doors go in a clean "bow", some cars are not like this, then the black roof dont look so good. There should be pics of my car in the picture section.


----------



## jd21 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a white cruze with a vinyl black roof, looks really great. The cool thing with the vinyl is that if you don't like it you can take it off with out a problem. Personally I will take it off to paint it with a nice glossy black


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

no but that looks really really good, that would be a great idea and look. try it i want to see. the best part if the vinyl doesnt look good just take it off and try something new!!


----------



## superdave (Oct 4, 2011)

That blacked out front end looks wicked!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Would PlastiDip work If I just wanted to see how it looked? That way I can easily peel it off and not waste a vinyl, or would using a vinyl be the better approach?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> Would PlastiDip work If I just wanted to see how it looked? That way I can easily peel it off and not waste a vinyl, or would using a vinyl be the better approach?


Yeah it peels off, there is a youtube video on how to. Im going to do it with all the chrome around my car. BRB murdering out my cruze


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

vinyl would be a better way to go but then i have never used plastidip


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Chef how much did the roof vinyl run you? I am really thinking about doing this to my roof.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> vinyl would be a better way to go but then i have never used plastidip


I've decided that I'll use PlastiDip to see how it looks, and if I like it I'll buy a vinyl and make it official.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

the vinyl can vary if u do it urself it can be very cheap but it would take a couple trys and two people doing it. or pay someone to do it and i had some one do my roof for $100 bucks i think 150 close to it but the rest of the car i did did myself and it took me a couple trys but i got it and save hundreds.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

ill make a video on how to vinyl the roof of the cruze and see if thats something that u would be able to do


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Same here for when I get the front bumper done, but that wont be until sometime next week


----------



## starkhitecture (Aug 18, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> **EDIT: Took a look at your car in your albums, I like the black on the rear bumper. I have an idea though that I saw on a random Cruze somewhere. Every think about trying something like this?


i like this a lot, it looks like the audi a4.. how would you do this?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

i like it


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

really easy i feel u just have to take the front bumper off. than the grill, u have to have gloss black paint and spray paint the grill after get gloss vinyl and vinyl the top bar where the chevy bowtie is. than the middle bar and the sides of the bottom grill. 
If u do the sides u would want to put the vinyl up and down to fit the bottom grill and top grill. pell just a finger of the vinyl and start to stick to the side, i have notice that a heat gun, blow dry what ever work good to keep it stick longer. just wrap the vinyl around the side and by the time u finish vinyling the paint should be dry and put the grill back in and then put the bumper back in. thats how i would do it


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

It's a shame the opposite can't be done with a black cruze  white roof would look disgusting


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

the only way to really know is to try it, it can always come off if u use vinyl


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm just going to cover the grill with 2-4 layers of newspaper, as well as the hood, sides of the front bumper, and automotive tape to make a clean seam.

Save having to take the entire front bumper off


----------

